# The streaking Mavs



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, 6 in a row! Are we looking at another 10+ streak here? Go Mavs!

P.S. Some of you may know what I'm _really_ talking about.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This might help the Rockets.
Thursday see the Mavs at our stadium this time round.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, 7. They just keep winning and you lose track after awhile. 

Don't worry about your Rockets though. I'm sure they'll be in the thick of things come playoff time.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

your jinx thread aint gonna work...or team is actually good...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

All we need is a trench coat.

Some of you may know what _I'm_ talking about. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Wow, 6 in a row! Are we looking at another 10+ streak here? Go Mavs!
> 
> P.S. Some of you may know what I'm _really_ talking about.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Maybe you are a good luck charm for us!

I can't complain.... especially when a Suns fan calls for a 10+ streak for the mavs!

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yes... it worked! Got a Suns fan rooting for the Mavs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

To see another teams fan make a thread like this makes me happy. I mean really, who does this unless they are afraid.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> To see another teams fan make a thread like this makes me happy. I mean really, who does this unless they are afraid.



lol


You obviously don't know how to take a joke.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know how to take a joke.


It's the internet - sarcasm has to be noted. :biggrin:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

xray said:


> It's the internet - sarcasm has to be noted. :biggrin:


yup you should add [/sarcasm] at the end of anything sarcastic. like now [/sarcasm]


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow! Learn something new EVERYDAY! [/sarcasm]


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> your jinx thread aint gonna work...or team is actually good...


lame.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...The hell is this flamefest?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> your jinx thread aint gonna work...or team is actually good...


You're right. They're too good! The Mavs are definitely on a rampage this season. There's just no stopping them.

If I remember correctly, they already have 3 streaks of 10 or more. If they now make it 4 streaks, that's got to be a record, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> You're right. They're too good! The Mavs are definitely on a rampage this season. There's just no stopping them.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they already have 3 streaks of 10 or more. If they now make it 4 streaks, that's got to be a record, right?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Somebody is REALLY trying HARD!

If I remember correctly, Dallas doesn't have 3 streaks of 10 or more. Right now they still only have 2....


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> Somebody is REALLY trying HARD!


No really, I'm serious this time.  The Mavs are my 2nd favorite team. I have a lot of respect for Dirk and I like the Nowitzki-Nash/Mavs-Suns non-rivalry. I like players/teams that don't talk trash and simply go out there and get the job done.



edwardcyh said:


> If I remember correctly, Dallas doesn't have 3 streaks of 10 or more. Right now they still only have 2....


I guess you're right. Looking at the numbers, it seems unlikely. It's just that I seem to remember an article about the Mavs streaks back in December. Maybe it was about getting the 2 streaks in so few games.  Anyway, 3 streaks of 10 or more should be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It almost worked. Mavs were down in the 3rd and 4th to the Bucks quite a bit and for awhile from what I saw haha. I was like holy crap, too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> *Wow, 6 in a row!* Are we looking at another 10+ streak here? Go Mavs!
> 
> P.S. Some of you may know what I'm _really_ talking about.




DAMMIT AYLWIN!!!


You really think the jinx God is going to let you butcher a jinx like that?
Such a rookie mistake.........:biggrin:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> You really think the jinx God is going to let you butcher a jinx like that?
> Such a rookie mistake.........:biggrin:


Well, I got the streak wrong by one game so maybe the jinx is off by a game also. :biggrin: 

Who are the Mavs playing next? Houston *AT* Houston? This should be interesting... :devil2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Well, I got the streak wrong by one game so maybe the jinx is off by a game also. :biggrin:
> 
> Who are the Mavs playing next? Houston *AT* Houston? This should be interesting... :devil2:


The truth is that it WILL be interesting.

It will be a difficult game pending the results of Devean George's knee scan. He fell hard on his knee. Well, he actually flew across the floor 20 feet or so trying to get a lose ball. It was his hustling that got Dallas back in the game last night.

Without George, T-Mac and the Rockets at home will be a difficult game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Without George, T-Mac and the Rockets at home will be a difficult game.


Truth. The tandem of George and Buck (with a lesser extent, JHo) proved formidable against TMac in the last game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> ...The hell is this flamefest?


:lol:


----------

